

Spy General Unloads on Obama’s ISIS War Plan - leroy_masochist
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/01/27/ex-pentagon-spy-chief-blasts-white-house-paralyzed-by-radical-islam.html

======
bediger4000
Big deal. A retired _General_ , who was head of the DIA, rants and raves in
front of "the crowd at the annual National Defense Industry Association’s
special-operations meeting."

I'm cynical enough about the US defense establishment to see this as someone
telling pigs at the trough that they need more swill from the government.
General Flynn is a product of the "deep state", he's definitely going to
advocate it's continued existence.

What really tickles me is the recycled anti-communist rhetoric: "fueled by a
vision for worldwide domination", "committed to the destruction of freedom and
the American way of life". Ha ha! I remember those phrases! You're just trying
to scare me again! Fool me once, shame on me and all that. "Al Queda" replaced
"Russkies" as the bogey man, now we're working towards replacing "Al Queda"
with "ISIS". Just more pork for the defense companies and "IC" TLAs, is what I
say it is.

------
leroy_masochist
General's remarks in full are here (paywall if you're not a first-time
visitor): [http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/01/27/the-text-of-general-
flyn...](http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/01/27/the-text-of-general-flynns-
speech/)

